
Why the media can't report on a case that has generated huge interest online - peterkelly
https://www.smh.com.au/national/victoria/why-the-media-is-unable-to-report-on-a-case-that-has-generated-huge-interest-online-20181212-p50lta.html
======
brokenmachine
Just gotta say, I'm so happy that "suppressed person" will get at least some
of the justice he so sorely deserves.

If there's anyone who deserves to suffer for what they've done, it's him.

And that whole Catholic Church should be stripped of its tax free status
because it has _systematically_ acted as a criminal organization to protect
the perpetrators of the worst crimes imaginable.

The hide they have to act as if they have such high moral standing just makes
it even more repugnant, if that was possible.

I hope this isn't the last one they can pin charges on. The reddit post about
this story had comments from _so many_ people who have personally suffered at
the hands of these monsters.

Hopefully this success emboldens them to come out against their abusers. I
wish them peace and strength.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/a5ff63/vatican_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/a5ff63/vatican_no_3_cardinal_george_pell_convicted_on/)

~~~
zygotic12
This. Basically people have been running businesses with models that rely on
the, willingly given and cheap, labour provided by paedophiles:
[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-
politic...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/boy-
scouts-of-america-bankrupt-money-funding-sexual-abuse-lawsuits-misconduct-
minors-a8682036.html)

